# what graphic card to buy?



## contactram (Sep 16, 2008)

my config is 945gnt, p4 3ghz, 4gb ddr2 ram. i am not an avid gamer and i have an ordinary 400w zebronics smps. i want a midlevel graphic card. will my smps support a decent card? my budget is around 8-10k. i dont play any high end games, some old games like aoe3 will suffice. i am not planning on upgrading anything else, so i do not want my system to bottleneck the gpu. i prefer nvidia evga. thanks for any input.


----------



## raghu.nadi (Sep 16, 2008)

you have to upgrade your PSU. If you want to spend 8-10K on the GPU then go for Palit HD 4850 for 9.2K and CoolerMaster Xtreme 500W for 2.6K.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 16, 2008)

contactram said:


> my config is 945gnt, p4 3ghz, 4gb ddr2 ram. i am not an avid gamer and i have an ordinary 400w zebronics smps. i want a midlevel graphic card. will my smps support a decent card? my budget is around 8-10k. i dont play any high end games, some old games like aoe3 will suffice. i am not planning on upgrading anything else, so i do not want my system to bottleneck the gpu. i prefer nvidia evga. thanks for any input.




in that price point nothing is better than palit HD4850 for about 9.2k to 9.5k....and sorry to say nothing from nvidia or evga ! anything u will get in that price point from nvidia or evga will not be worth since HD4850 is about 20% faster than any card in that range 

u will need to change ur PSU (smps) for any card u buy atleast CM500W is recommended but i would suggest to go for corsair vx450 ...even if u don't play high end games it doesn't hurt to buy the best VFM card out there !specially when u can afford it !


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 16, 2008)

Considering ur budget of 8K to 10k - HD4850 is the way to go!

Go for Sapphire/Palit/MSI...etc... HD4850 => 9.5k ~ 10.3k (Price depends on the manufacturer and the place u live)


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, Go for ATI HD 4850 & a psu like corsair hx450 or cm 500W.


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

As for you requirement and your processor I don't think that ATI's HD4850 is the right choice for you. bec it will be bottlenect due to the processor and certainly you need a 500W PSU.

So acc to me you should go for ATI's HD 4670 . It will be around 5.5k and you will not have to change the psu for it. Also performance wise its neck to neck with NVIDIA's 8800GT.It will surely rock the games at mid settings and for old ones no question at high settings.
**www.guru3d.com/article/stalke...ance-roundup/5*

And if you ever thinking of upgrading the processor which you should then you MUST buy HD4850 its unbeatable in its price.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 17, 2008)

Your PSU Is not sufficient for running a graphic-card between 8-10k range. So go and buy a psu about 600W & go for Palit HD4850. Or going for lower range GFX card go for Palit 9600GSO Sonic it costs about 6.5k


----------



## contactram (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the input
i think i'll go for the 4670 and save the money for later upgrades


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^absolutely, but you can get a 450W Corsair or 500W CM(cheaper than the Corsair).

4670, BTW, it depends op ur monitor resolution.

No use of a 4850 with 1024x728 or 1280x800 right


----------



## contactram (Sep 18, 2008)

when is 4670 going to be released?


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 19, 2008)

I think HD4670 shud be available by now - not everywhere though.Ask ur near by nearby retailer about it. Shud be priced between 3.5 to 4.5K but not sure.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2008)

Since you don't play much of games, try this:

1) C2D E7200 : 5.5k
2) XFX 630i : 3k-3.5k

or 

2) MSI P45 Neo-F for 5.5k + 9500GT for some 5k

8k-9k

Get a 9500GT or HD4670 if necessary. The onboard GPU on 630i is good enough to run AOE3. 

You said you have DDR2 RAM 4Gb.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

P45 Neo-F
E7200
4670


Don't think twice


----------



## contactram (Sep 19, 2008)

i am in chennai. delta says 4670 is not available. msi 4850 is 11.5k


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

contactram said:


> i am in chennai. delta says 4670 is not available. msi 4850 is 11.5k



ATI HD 4670 is not available right now anywhere in india ...don't know about delhi or mumbai ..but AFAIK its not available ...u can get this card only by the end of this month..intially it will be slightly costlier just like HD4850 was...

so if u want to buy HD4670 my suggestion will be to wait for month after its lauch to cool down the prices in india....

chennai is slow in all these matters ...don't buy Gfx card from delta he always quote and sells very high price ..u should get a palit HD4850 for 9.4k to 9.7k

how come delta is selling MSI ...last time i went to his shop and had a long discussion about why he doesn't keep MSI he said ...there is no service support for MSI.


my advice if u are not in hurry wait for a month and then buy HD4670 ...it will be worth the wait!


----------



## contactram (Sep 20, 2008)

ok. which shop in ritchie st would you recommend?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Consider this --

Palit 9800GT + CM500W PSU = 10k-10.2k

OR

HD4670 + CM500W PSU = 9.6k-10k (approx. prices)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

R.C automation is the place i got my palit HD4850 ....but make sure u know the price in market before u go there,its near supreme computers. u can get all the good stuff but for service u will have to go to service center yourself.

i can suggest u to call and check out here first

its tirupati chennai branch office-

[SIZE=-2]Chennai Office 15/19,1 st Floor, Meeran Sahib Street, Chintadripet, Chennai - 600 002. Phone  : 044 - 42149060 Contact - Shankar Krishnaa 

they deal in palit,gecube -- hopefully one of the brands u will be getting ur HD4670.

they will tell u some price about the card,usually it will be on a bit higher side ...but it will give u an idea whats the price of the card.cos any dealer u buy it from will get the card from here,if he is giving u warranty...it has to come from tirupati.

now u might get the card at cheaper rate from ur dealer because, dealer can squeeze out a better deal for themseleves from tirupati.

u can also contact above address to know when is the card arriving in india.and when is it available in chennai.



[/SIZE]



KPower Mania said:


> Consider this --
> 
> Palit 9800GT + CM500W PSU = 10k-10.2k
> 
> ...



how can u say that??? ..in all certainity HD4670 will be placed lower to palit 9800gt which costs 7.5k ...HD4670 will be somewhere around 5.5k to 6 k initially and then it will come down.

CM500W is available @ 2.6k to 2.8k.

so i don't think they will cost same.

but u are *right* about one thing though this guy should be going for palit 9800GT for about 7.5k and CM500W!for 2.7k = 10.2k approx!!

since his budget is 10k palit 9800gt is better anyday! totally agree with u on this ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> R.C automation is the place i got my palit HD4850 ....but make sure u know the price in market before u go there,its near supreme computers. u can get all the good stuff but for service u will have to go to service center yourself.
> 
> i can suggest u to call and check out here first
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up!! I quoted the approx. price.

And ya, 9800GT is one hell of a budget card .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I quoted the approx. price.
> 
> And ya, 9800GT is one hell of a budget card .



now it has become a budget card one year before it was luxury !

off the topic ..whats wrong with BSNL dataone connection ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> now it has become a budget card one year before it was luxury !
> 
> _*off the topic ..whats wrong with BSNL dataone connection ??*_



Check out the thread that I made in Chit-Chat named 'The Worst ISP'.

We have 2 page discussion about all the ISP there .


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah there was a thread about 9800GT check here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=936009


----------

